# Non aprite quella porta....



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

Per lavoro, ho dovuto spostarmi e viaggio spesso.
Necessito comunque di un giaciglio ove appoggiare la non chierica mia testa, ergo ho trovato una stanza in affitto.
Presa perchè comoda al posto di lavoro, perchè economica, e perchè... non ho dovuto cercarla tanto, lasciatami in eredità da un ex collega.

Il padrone di casa è un pittore, un artista che vive unicamente della sua arte, e della pigione delle due stanza. Lui dorme in salotto.
E' gentile e cordiale, molto cordiale.
Molto cordiale.
Molto.
Sigh.
Avete presente quelle persone appiccicose come la carta moschicida? Ecco..
E' stato capace di incrociarmi di notte mentre andavo al bagno e a tenermi 10 minuti a dire che i Tailandesi non hanno uno spirito artistico abbastanza sviluppato, che non riescono a fare altro che copiare l'arte altrui..
"Antony? Antony? Sì, molto interessante, ma io... ehm, sì... sì, però vedi io ero a letto.. sì Antony, me ne rendo conto, hai ragione ma... Antony sì, sono le 4 di notte... Antony? Per favore...."

Il mio coinquilino è strano, quando lo saluto incrociandolo non mi guarda, mi risponde velocissimamente senza alcuna inflessione nella voce...
"Ciao Terence, come stai?"
"Benegrazieetucomestai".... ed è già chiuso nella sua stanza.
Dalla quale dopo poco arrivano risatacce sguaiate.
Come direbbe Tebe?
Paura...

La mia stanza è grande e abbastanza comoda.
Ho addirittura un tavolinetto, un divano, una scrivania, oltre a letto e armadio.
Vista su un giardinetto.

Cucina grande, con forno a microonde, etc etc.
Bagno finestrato con vasca da bagno.
Salotto grande.

Bella casa, eh, sì.

Il tutto coperto di muffa verde, e di unto appiccicoso e rancido.
:unhappy:
:unhappy:
Tutto. Davvero tutto. Coperto di muffa e di unto appiccicoso e rancido.... 
:unhappy:
:unhappy:


La vasca da bagno ha due teli di plastica, uno contro il muro e uno dall'altra parte. Entrambi verdi di muffa DA ENTRAMBE LE PARTI. FINO AL SOFFITTO.
Ci ho impiegato una bottiglia intera di sgrassante con candeggina, e 4 spugnette.
Vi risparmio i particolari sulle chiazze di urina e cacca sul water e per terra...
Vi risparmio la visione del sapone sul lavandino ricoperto di polvere e... corti peli ricciuti....
Vi risparmio la menzione delle "piastrelle" di linoleum appoggiate a terra ormai scollate, con sotto due millimetri di funghi e grasso vecchio...
Vi risparmio il lavello. Il lavello... con la bacinella dentro per il "risciacquo" dei piatti. Bacinella che non viene mai tolta. Bacinella che ha uno strato di grasso rancido di UN CENTIMETRO sotto... appiccicoso... melmosetto... giallino marroncino... viscidino... blargh.

Ops, non vi ho risparmiati :smile:

La moquette appiccicosa e grigiastra?
Il pomolo del bagno appiccicoso?

Ma tanto, non c'è nulla che non appiccichi...
Santi numi, persino il cordino che accende la luce in bagno è nero di untume... :unhappy:

:nuke: :nuke: :nuke: :nuke:


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

....Madonna. Santa.
Hai descritto davvero tutto. Molto. Bene.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe;bt7478 ha detto:
			
		

> ....Madonna. Santa.
> Hai descritto davvero tutto. Molto. Bene.


E dallo scritto non ho potuto far sentire la puzza permeante di cavolo strabollito e lasciato a macerare per una settimana, condito con olio rifritto (e sostanze grasse forse prese da sotto la bacinella del lavello)  

In una parola: rancido.

Rancido rancido rancido rancido rancido rancido.

Uno strofinaccio che ho lasciato in cucina in un armadietto, riportato a casa mia la settimana seguente, aveva già preso un odore insopportabile...


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2013)

anatema


----------



## Alessandra (26 Febbraio 2013)

ehm...per quanto tempo dovresti stare li'?
...occhio che la muffa in casa e' pericolosa :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2013)

ha ragione alessandra...qui igiene a parte , si parla di salute


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

Un anno. Ma non ogni giorno.

Mi faccio gli anticorpi 
I due qui sembrano ancora vivi (oddio Terence sarà così eprchè gli è andata la muffa al cervello?!?!?!).

Non vi preoccupate, se mi cade un capo intimo a terra, anche mai messo, finisce direttamente in lavatrice  :smile: (e non sto scherzando)

La prossima volta vi racconto della cena che mi ha cucinato Antony la settimana scorsa, e della mia avvincente e mozzafiato avventura per riuscire a lavare le posate PRIMA di dovermele cacciare in bocca.. :smile:


----------



## Alessandra (26 Febbraio 2013)

guarda...io condivido casa con due inglesi :unhappy: e si sa...gli inglesi non hanno la stella d'oro di merito per le pulizie....
ne vedo di belle...
ma quello che hai descritto tu, ...e' troppo....

Non voglio fare terrorismo, ma la muffa e' pericolosa, mi ero informata perche' l'avevo nell'appartamento dove vivevo (provvisoriamente, come te) l'anno scorso.
La muffa era ai bordi della vasca e con uno spray a base di candeggina e "olio di gomito" ero riuscita quasi a eliminarla.

Leggi qui sulle spore della muffa...:
http://www.legapolmonare.ch/it/temi...osferico/veleni-domestici/vita-domestica.html


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

Sinceramente non ho letto, sai?
Perchè tanto, la muffa dalla vasca lavandini water rubinetti piani etc l'ho tolta, ma non riuscirò mai a togliere quella dalle pareti e dai muri, e non posso certo ora trovarmi un'altra sistemazione.

Quindi, mi spaventerei e basta :smile:


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

ti racconto questa.
un giorno entro già scafandrata anti malattie in una casa.
appena entro, a parte lo slalom che ho dovuto fare tra la spazzatura gettata a terra e roba varia dico.
c'è odore di cadavere.
mi guardano come se fossi pazza. insisto.
c'è odore di cadavere.
lo sentivo proprio in mezzo a tutte le altre puzze fatte di spazzatura compattata da anni sul pavimento e  tutto il resto.
Comincio con il mio naso cadaverino ad annusare in giro, escludendo tutte le altre puzze e seguendo solo quella di cadavere.

Morale.
dietro scatoloni pieni di spazzatura (credo) ho trovato due gatti morti.
In piena putrefazione.

La cosa che mi aveva lasciato basita letteralmente sono state due cose.
La prima. Che non sentivano l'odore che vi giuro davvero nauseabondo e i pianti per la morte dei gatti.

ovviamente ho dovuto io prenderli, che mi sfuggivano da tutte le parti in quanto ormai quasi frollati e pieni di vermi che cadevano da tutte le parti, perchè loro...

CHE SCHIFO!!!


saranno mica parenti?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

"Ucci ucci sento odor di cadaverucci...."

Quante canne ti sei sparata dopo?
Io penso che me ne sarei fatta almeno 3. E non fumo canne.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

nessuna. me le sarei fumata se avessi dovuto cambiare il pannolino sporco di cacca di un infante. o un vomito.

ecco. li non avrei retto.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

hahahahahah!
A me è capitato entrambi allo stesso momento 

Bon, vado a scrivere alla zoccola che è una zoccola e che contro le vere puttane ha poco da fare la figa.


----------

